
Sudowrite: A GPT-3-based fiction writing tool - jamesjyu
https://www.sudowrite.com/
======
dksf
I can't wait to play! I wonder how it will feel for launching off points for
Tweetstorms.

------
vdthatte
Wow! just signed up... is this going to help me revive my susbtack newsletter
again?

on a more serious note, I think you guys are onto something. AI as a companion
for creative work is going to be huge.

------
latexr
Nothing much to see yet. It’s a closed beta that requires you to sign up by
filling a Google Form.

~~~
jamesjyu
Founder of Sudowrite here!

The app is in an early phase and we want to make sure we get it right before
opening widely. That being said, we encourage writers of any kind of narrative
fiction to sign up, and we'll be releasing access over the next few weeks.

We're two tech folks who are also fiction writers, and we've been using
Sudowrite in our creative workflow and have found it super helpful in the
early drafting phase. Think of it like a 24/7 brainstorming partner.

We'll be sharing more thoughts soon!

------
everyplace
Everything that Amit touches turns to gold. Sign me up.

